# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  بث مباشر: المـــــــريخ (6)vs الرابطة كوستي ( 0 )... . كلتشي د"18..د"35 .... د"8...د" 14 . سكواها د"41.... راجي د"43. . ممتاز 2012 .

## سيدو

* احباب منبر مريخاب اونلاين الكرام  مرحبا بكم بيننا علي رحاب منبرنا الكبير وعلي مدنا المتواصل علي ابواب لجنة النقل المباشر في تقديم تحليلي لجميع مجريات والمشاركات المحلية والافريقية خدمه تميزنا عن غيرنا في عالم الشبكة العنكبوتية   تقديم تحليلي لمباراة    الحكم : ؟؟؟؟   استاد المريخ    المريــــــــخ  يعود فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ إلى التدريبات مساء اليوم تحت اشراف جهازه الفني بقيادة المدرب البرازيلي ريكاردو وطاقمه المعاون وبمشاركة كل اللاعبين ويؤدي الفريق اليوم تدريبا يصحح من خلاله المدرب ريكاردو الاخطاء التي افرزتها مباراة الفريق امام الموردة والتي كسبها الاحمر بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدفين ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثاني للممتاز وسيركز ريكاردو على معالجة الاخطاء الدفاعية التي ظهرت في اللقاء وكلفت الفريق هدفيين وكان الجهاز الفني منح اللاعبين راحة أمس، فيما يؤدي الأحمر تدريبه الأساسي اليوم لمباراته المقبلة ضمن الاسبوع الثالث للدوري الممتاز والتي يستضيف فيها فريق الرابطة كوستي الصاعد حديثا للدوري الممتاز والمقرر لها يوم بعد غد السبت.  تشكيلة الفريق :    ؟؟؟؟ الرابطة كوستي  يدخل فريق الرابطه كوستي المباراة بأستعداد ولياقه بدنيه جيده وكان في الاسبوع الثاني للممتاز علي  ملعب استاد كوستي تعادل فريق الرابطة كوستي مع هلال الساحل بهدف لكل تقدم الهلال في الشوط الاول وادرك اصحاب الارض هدف التعديل عن طريق النيجيري هارونا قاربا في الشوط الثاني وبالنتيجة رفع الرابطة رصيده الى اربعة نقاط . وهي بداية تعتبر جيده لفريق صاعد هذا الموسم .. ويطمح في تحقيق شي في مباراة السبت امام المريخ ..     تشكيلة الفريق :    ؟؟؟؟   القنوات النااااااااااقلة      لم تحدد بعد   الريــــاضية fm 104      رابط للاستماع  http://listentosudan.com/sudasite/%D...sudan-com.html  تحيات لجنة النقل المباشر   
*

----------


## عجبكو

*لجنة البث المباشر روعة تتجدد 


مشكووووووووووووور سته شهور الحبيب سيدووو
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*بالتوفيق للزعيم.
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا رب يكون اداء الزعيم روعة زى روعة بوستكم يا ناس البث المباشر وبالتوفيق باذن الله الاحد
                        	*

----------


## mamoun15

*إن شاءالله نري الزعيم في صورة أفضل من المباريات السابقات.. 
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*بالتوفيق  للزعيم  البلد   ومنتصرين  بأ الله  واميز  خطوط  الرابطه  كوستي  خط  الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بالتوفيق للزعيم ..
*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*مشكووووووور حبيبو سيدوهـــــــــــــــــات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياسيدو يارائع
وبالتوفيق يامريخ السعد والتميز

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صديق على صالح : بلة جابر ليس موقوفاً ..
اكد صديق على صالح مدير الكرة بان الطرف الايمن للمريخ بلة جابر ليس موقوفاً وكل ما تردد عن حصول اللاعب على انذار فى مباراة حرس الحدود المصرى الودية غير صحيح ونوه الى ان اللاعب يمكنه المشاركة فى مباراة الغد امام الرابطة كوستى اذا قرر الجهاز الفنى ذلك ..
كما ذكر ان نجم الدين وموتيابا لا يعانيان من اصابة وان الجهاز الفنى فضل اراحتهما فى تدريب الامس وكان اللاعبنا نفذا برنامجاً خاصاً ولم يشاركا مع زملائهما يذكر ان فيصل العجب و ضفر شاركا مكانهما مع التشكيلة المرشحة فى تمرين الامس ..
وذكر صديق على صالح بأن فيصل موسى مصاب ولم يشارك اللاعب فى تدريب الامس وسيكون موسى خارج حسابات الجهاز الفنى لمباراة الغد ..
*

----------


## سيدو

*مشكورين شباب علي المرور الطيب والجميل وكثير اسعدني تواجدكم بيننا ..

بالتوفيق للفرقة الحمراء وان نشاهد مباراة قمه في الروعه 

*

----------


## سانتو

* تسلم سيدووتسلم كورة
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*مشكورين شباب علي المرور الطيب والجميل وتمنياتنا للاحمر اليوم بتقديم ماتش استثنائي وفوز عريض وفرجه ممتعه للجميع .. بس

نمشي الاستاد للتشجيع والمؤازره ياحبان 

فالاحمر يطلب خدماتنا ..

*

----------


## سيدو

*تشكيلة المريــــــــخ



التشكيلة المتوقعة للمريخ اليوم: 
أكرم الهادي "حراسة المرمى"
بلة، ضفر، باسكال، الزومة "الدفاع" 
مجدي، احمد الباشا "الإرتكاز" 
راجي، ساكواها "وسط متقدم" 
اديكو، كليتشي "الهجوم" 







*

----------


## سيدو

* 







افادة الكابتن محمد الطيب المدير الفني للرابطة كوستي:

نحن آدينا مباراتين على أرضنا أمام خصمين محترمين تفوقنا في الاولى ودخل  لاعبونا المباراة الثانية تحت ضغط الامر الذي احدث ارتباكاً في الشوط  الاول وبين الشوطين تحدثنا معهم وتعدلت الصورة في الشوط الثاني وهي بداية  جيدة وكنا نطمع في ايفاء لجنة البرمجة بأن تكون المباريات يوم الاربعاء من  كل اسبوع لتفادي الاصابات ولقد فقدنا الحارس حسين واللاعب هارونا الذي توقف  دون ذنب جناه وكذلك اصابة خالد العلمين وبركة وهذه عناصر مؤثرة في الفريق  ونحن نسعى لايجاد البدلاء ونحن نعول على الانتصار او التعادل او الخسارة  المنطقية ولكن الظروف المحيطة بمباراة اليوم صعبة على العكس من المباراتين  السابقتين ونفتقد لجهود ستة لاعبين مؤثرين ولكننا سوف نقاتل بجسارة حتى  نحقق نتيجة ايجابية في مباراة اليوم ونشكر حلويات الشامية على تكريمها  للبعثة ونعدهم بأن نحسن تمثيل مدينة كوستي.

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*المريخ يفقد موتيابا وارهاصات بغياب نجم الدين ..
يفقد المريخ صانع الالعاب المحترف اليوغندى مايك موتيابا فى مباراة اليوم امام الرابطة كوستى بالقلعة الحمراء يذكر ان موتيابا تعرض للاصابة فى مباراة الموردة فى الاسبوع الثانى للدورى الممتاز وشارك بعدها فى تمارين الفريق بصورة عادية ولكنه شعر بالالام تعاودة فى التمرين الختامى للفريق ..
ومن جهة تحوم الشكوك حول مشاركة نجم الدين عبدالله الذى ينتظر الضوء الاخضر من الجهاز الطبى ..
يذكر ان الجهاز الفنى للمريخ يخشى تجدد الاصابة للاعبين الذين يعانون من بعض الالام حتى لا يفقد تبديلاته فى حال تجدد الاصابة وحالت دون اكمال اى منهم المباراة وخاصة موتيابا ..
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم ابعد العوارض عن لاعبى الزعيم ووفقهم لتقديم العرض والنتيجة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

اللهم ابعد العوارض عن لاعبى الزعيم ووفقهم لتقديم العرض والنتيجة




اللهم امين 
اللهم امين 
اللهم امين 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يلا يا شباب الى الرد كاسل يا صفوة الى الرد كاسل من بدرى ,الله يكون فى عونا اخوانا خارج الخرطوم وخارج السودان .
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*حشود جماهيرية كبيرة بقيادة اولتراس جوارح المريخ تؤاذر الزعيم فى مباراة اليوم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اكرم يجد استقبالا حارا من الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نقول بالتوفيق يا رب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بسم الله وبالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الله يا عليكم يا جمهور المريخ العظيم
جمهور معلم
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسالك اللطف فيه الرشيد العارض معلق على المباره الله ىجازى الكان السبب
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*سيطرة مريخية نتمنى ان تثمر اهداف 
*

----------


## kramahmad

*مادام مافي تلفذه الكارثه دا تاني دائما ح يكون قادينا
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*يلا ياشباب ورونا الحاصل
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خمسة دائق من بداية المباراة والنتيجة تعادلية بدون اهداف
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كالعادة دفاع كامل للرابطة وهجوم للمريخ وامتلاك وسيطرة دون تهديد حقيقي للمرمى 

والان تهديفة للرابطة تمر بسلام
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بسم الله بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*سيطرة للمريخ فى المنطقة الخلفية
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*المطلوب تحريك الاطراف
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كرة خطيرة مرت شمال اكرم الهادى سليم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اول تهديفة للرابطة فى الدقيقة العاشرة تتحول لركنية وتلعب يلتقطها اكرم
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله يحلنا من هذه العاده السيئه متين نلقى ليها حل؟
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ضربة مرمى لصالح الرابطة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*للذين لا يفضلون الرشيد بدوي عبيد في اذعة المباريات 
اقول بان الرشيد افضل من غيره بكثير للاسباب التالية :

اولا الرشيد بدوي عبيد مدرب ويفهم في الكورة تماما 
ثانياً : الرشيد لايذيع الكورة فقط وانما يحلل للمستمع مجريات المباراة 
ثالثاً : له قراءات وانطباعات عن المباراة وقراءة جيدة فيما فات المستمع مع التوقع وايضا السلبيات والايجابيات وكل ذلك نسمعه من الرشيد 
ولا نسمعه من يوسف محمد يوسف او غيره .
يا شباب والله ليس دفاعا عن الرشيد لكن هذا ما اراه بغض النظر عن لونية الرشيد او عيوبه الاخرى فانه افضل من غيره في اذاعة المباريات بكثير 
وهذا رأي شخصي
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*باسكال ونجم الدين وتحضير فى المنطقة الخلفية
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هدف ضائع من كليتشي
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*راسية من كليتشي تمر فوق العارضة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*شوف كيف يوصف الرشيد المباراة 

يا سلام عليك 

اكاد اجزم بان الكل له احساس بان هناك هدف قادم للمريخ 
وذلك من خلال اذاعة الرشيد للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*المريخ يضغط على الرابطة
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*اللهم انصر الزعيم يارب
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*بطاقة  صفراء  للاعب عبدالباسط  فريق  الرابطة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بطاقة صفراء للاعب عبدالباسط بعد عرقلته لساكواها
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

شوف كيف يوصف الرشيد المباراة 

يا سلام عليك 

اكاد اجزم بان الكل له احساس بان هناك هدف قادم للمريخ 
وذلك من خلال اذاعة الرشيد للمباراة



2222222222222222222222


*

----------


## mosa2000

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون  كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كما ذكرت لكم الهدف قرب 
كلاتشييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مبروك  اول  الأهداف في  المباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اطراف المريخ بلة وموسى وبامداد من راجى شغالين صح
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ربنا يحفظ كلتشي من الاصابات
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*القادم  أحلي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قووووووووووووووووون كلاتشي
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله اكبر -الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

2222222222222222222222





قال يوسف محمد يوسف قال
يوسف شنو ياخي قوم لف 
وكانما نرى الكرة في التلفاز
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

ربنا يحفظ كلتشي من الاصابات



أميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين  يارب  عندي إحساس  انو  دا  موسم  كلتشي  و وارغو
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كلتشى يفتتح الاهداف للمريخ فى الدقيقة 18
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*ود البدري سمين
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*العقرب جااااااااكم
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اتمنى ان يفوز المريخ باكثر من اربعة اهداف 
حتى يدفع ريكاردو بالشغيل لتجهيزه للاستحقاقات القادمة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كرة خادعة  مرت بجوار مرمى الرابطة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بله جابر ونجم الدين على اليمين يتبادلون الكرة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تهدئة للكرة من لاعبى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

قال يوسف محمد يوسف قال
يوسف شنو ياخي قوم لف 
وكانما نرى الكرة في التلفاز



ياخي انا متخيل نفسي قاعد جوه الاستاد

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*من بلة وراسية عالية من راجى
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*يا حليل زمن الكوره البشوفوها في التلفذيون انحنا لسه في العصر الحجري
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مخالفة للرابطة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

يا حليل زمن الكوره البشوفوها في التلفذيون انحنا لسه في العصر الحجري



الدخل فات حد 200 مليون تلفزة شنو تاني 


*

----------


## mub25

*راجى مزاج عالى اليوم يذكرنا براجي زمان ماشاءا لله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*25 د والنتيجة لهدف للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*نخشي الرشيد ده يسحره لينا تانى
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ود البقعة,مريخابي مووووت,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,احمد الحلفاوى,ارخبيل,dr.abdelgalil,kramahmad,mub25,نادرالداني,طارق حامد
*

----------


## mosa2000

*راجي  عبدالعاطي  الله  يديك  العافية
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*[QUOTE=ود البقعة;392949]الدخل فات حد 200 مليون تلفزة شنو تاني 





			
				طيب كان كدا انحنا ما اكلنا نيم
			
		



*

----------


## ود البقعة

*راجي الراجل شغال شغل نضيف ربنا يحفظك من العوارض
*

----------


## kramahmad

*طيب كان كدا انحنا ما اكلنا نيم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*[QUOTE=kramahmad;392956]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

الدخل فات حد 200 مليون تلفزة شنو تاني 
طيب كان كدا انحنا ما اكلنا نيم



الاتحاد طمع والاندية كلها طمعانة ونحن ناكل طعمية بس


*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من كلتشي مقطوعة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نصف الساعة من بداية المباراة والنتيجة هدف للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة ضعيفة من اديكو بعد تمريرة سكواها
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اديكو وتهديفة ضعيفة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تسلل علي اديكو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*33 دقيقة من عمر الشوط الاول و تقدم المريخ بهدف الاباتشي كلاتشي
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون  كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قووووووووووووون من اللاعب كلتشي 
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*الخير علي قدوم الواردين الهدف الثاني
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اجمل وصف لأجمل هدف يا رشيد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كلتشي و ثاني الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*وجع  وجع  كلتشي  رجع
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قلت ليكم العقرب جااااااااكم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اخبرا بلة جااااااااااااابر اشتغل كويس 


كلتشي شكلو الموسم ده موسمك
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*هدف لوح  هدف روعة  من عكشية  بلة  جابر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كلتشى وهدف ثانى جميل ملعوب والعكسية من بلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الان الرابطة ستخرج لتقليص الفارق وبالتالي سوف يجد المريخ فرص اخرى لتدعيم وزيادة الغلة من الاهداف 
فتح اللعب من الاطراف هو مدخل انتصارات المريخ القادمة 

الان بدأ المريخ الذي نعرفه يعود
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الواحد بقى يفكر يخلي الاغتراب ويقطع تذكرة عشان يحضر الكورة ويجي راجع 
خروج وعودة سريعة للاستمتاع بسمفونيات المريخ
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووون  اول  اهداف  سكواها
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اخبرا بلة جااااااااااااابر اشتغل كويس 


كلتشي شكلو الموسم ده موسمك



بركة الشفناك طيب وينك يا عسل

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*معقولة يا ساكواها 

يعني نعمل نحنا شنو يا ناس 

اسه في البلد دي نطير وين 
والعالم مستمتعين بالمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قووووووووووووون برنس ساكو
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
وبدأت السكوهة
*

----------


## mosa2000

*بعد  هدف  سكواها  المريخ  في  الصدارة  متساوي  مع الأمل  عطبر  في فرق الأهداف  ولكن كثرة  اهداف المريخ  تضعه  في  المقدمة  الدوري الممتاز  وإنشا  الله  نكون  على الدوام  في  الصدارة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*سكواها واول الاهداف نحو منصة هداف الممتاز
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

معقولة يا ساكواها 

يعني نعمل نحنا شنو يا ناس 

اسه في البلد دي نطير وين 
والعالم مستمتعين بالمريخ



ياخي انا متمنى اغمض وافتح القى نفسي جوه المعمعة دي

*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

معقولة يا ساكواها 

يعني نعمل نحنا شنو يا ناس 

اسه في البلد دي نطير وين 
والعالم مستمتعين بالمريخ



22222222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الواحد بقى يفكر يخلي الاغتراب ويقطع تذكرة عشان يحضر الكورة ويجي راجع 
خروج وعودة سريعة للاستمتاع بسمفونيات المريخ



وانا معاك يا نادر الكرة الجاية وسط الصفوة قول امييييييييييين
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

بركة الشفناك طيب وينك يا عسل




الحبيب ماجد مساء السكوهة يا غالي 

خليها بالنية ساي يا غاااااااااالي 

تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مراوغ سريع مرعب هداف 

اربعة ميزات لراجي عبد العاطي 

هكذا وصف الرشيد راجم عبد العاطي 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ناس الرابطة مسكتهم الخلعة من جمهور الزعيم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من راجي يخرج الحارس لركنية  تتلعب و تمر و اخيرا تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الدقيقة  45  دقيقتين  زمن  بدل إضافي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس التنقر
					

وانا معاك يا نادر الكرة الجاية وسط الصفوة قول امييييييييييين



اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييين يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا ليتها تكون بداية الضرب بالتقيل للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الواوا  باسكال  الله  يحفظك  من  الرشيد  وغيره
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس للرابدة كوستي تتلعب في الوسط
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الحبيب ماجد مساء السكوهة يا غالي 

خليها بالنية ساي يا غاااااااااالي 

تحياتي



والله بالجد افتقدناك ياخي انت ملح هذا المنبر وخليك قريب
تسلم يا حبيب
*

----------


## كته

*مساء الخير
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*45 د ودقيقتين زمن مضاف
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم الزعيم 3 صفر
*

----------


## mosa2000

*إنتها  الشوط  الاول  بين  المريخ  والرابطة  كوستى  تحرك  المريخ  طولا وعرضا  في  هذا  الشوط  وانهت  الشوط  بثلاثية  وتطبيق  ممتاز  للشوط  الاول
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 49 (8 من الأعضاء و 41 زائر)

نادرالداني,احمد الحلفاوى,ارخبيل,dr.abdelgalil,kramahmad,mido77,ود البقعة,طارق حامد+ما قصرتوا يا صفوة ومبروك الانتصار في الشوط الاول 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الرشيد يصف باسكال بصاحب العقل الكبير وله امكانيات ومقدرات مهولة 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

مساء الخير





مساء النوووووووووووووور يا شيخ كشه 

همسه 

لي هسي الحكاية فيها 30 :wath8:
                        	*

----------


## كته

*اللهم اجعل هذا البلد امنا مطمئنا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية الشوط الاول والزعيم متقدم  بثلاثية كلتشى ثم كلتشى ثم سكواها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

والله بالجد افتقدناك ياخي انت ملح هذا المنبر وخليك قريب
تسلم يا حبيب




تسلم يا غالي 

ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مساء النوووووووووووووور يا شيخ كشه 

همسه 

لي هسي الحكاية فيها 30 :wath8:








هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حاسب كويس

*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*الرشيد العارض الجمهور حارقو ما جاب ليهو سيره وفى مباراة المهلهل كان من اهم الهموم 
مووووووووووت يالرشيد بغيظك فلا انت ولا فريقك بتلقو ذى ده
والحسود ما بسود
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 137 (16 من الأعضاء و 121 زائر)

عجبكو,محمد زين العابدين,الأبيض ضميرك,المغترب القديم,ابراهيم عطية بابكر+,احمد الحلفاوى,ارخبيل,kramahmad,mub25,سكواهاسواها+,عباس التنقر,نادرالداني+,ود البقعة,نجوم وهموم,طارق حامد+,كته


متجمعين في الخير دائما يا صفووووووووووة
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*بعض  مقتطفات  الشوط  الاول  من  ناحية  فنية
مدرب المريخ  استفاد  من  مباراة  الامل والمورد  اليوم  نرى  المريخ يضغط  بكل  النواحي  من  الاطراف  والوسط  ولعب  بثلاثة  مهاجمين  إستطاع  احمد الباشا  و راجي عبدالعاطي بعمل  خلخلة  في وسط  الرابطة  كل  زمن  المباراة  الرابطة  كوستى لم  يفتح  له  إلا  بهجمة  واحد  .  لماذا تقدم  المريخ  بثلاثة  في  الشوط  الاول فشلت الرقابة  الفردية  والجماعية  إيديكو  لوحده  اضاع  ثلاث  اهداف بإختراقاته 

الشوط  الثاني  سوف  يكون  المريخ  في القمة  لان  لياقة  اللعيبة  عالية جد جدا  ,  المدرب  محمد  الطيب يلعب  متكتل  لوقف زحف  المريخ  وإذا  عمل على  نفس الإستراتيجية  سوف  تكون  الهذيمة  بجلاجل
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*الله يجازي الكان السبب رجعنا للعصر القديم نسمع الكره خلال الراديو
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حاسب كويس





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


:Laie_22:


المشكلة الحكاية شكلها فيها زي مريخ حلفا زي ما قال عزو هههههههههههههههههه 


بالجمبة 

شد حليك بث :570:
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ابكرفته كيف
مالقى عسل نحل اصلى
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

بعض  مقتطفات  الشوط  الاول  من  ناحية  فنية
مدرب المريخ  استفاد  من  مباراة  الامل والمورد  اليوم  نرى  المريخ يضغط  بكل  النواحي  من  الاطراف  والوسط  ولعب  بثلاثة  مهاجمين  إستطاع  احمد الباشا  و راجي عبدالعاطي بعمل  خلخلة  في وسط  الرابطة  كل  زمن  المباراة  الرابطة  كوستى لم  يفتح  له  إلا  بهجمة  واحد  .  لماذا تقدم  المريخ  بثلاثة  في  الشوط  الاول فشلت الرقابة  الفردية  والجماعية  إيديكو  لوحده  اضاع  ثلاث  اهداف بإختراقاته 

الشوط  الثاني  سوف  يكون  المريخ  في القمة  لان  لياقة  اللعيبة  عالية جد جدا  ,  المدرب  محمد  الطيب يلعب  متكتل  لوقف زحف  المريخ  وإذا  عمل على  نفس الإستراتيجية  سوف  تكون  الهذيمة  بجلاجل





:1 (9):
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*مبروك يا اخونا عوده راجي وكلتشي وساكواها وعقبال عوده سفاري والشغيل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

مبروك يا اخونا عوده راجي وكلتشي وساكواها وعقبال عوده سفاري والشغيل



تحياتنا يا غالي 

لكن الراجل ده تاني ما اظن في ليهوطريقة مع الواوا و نجم الدين :hhh:
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حاسب كويس




انت القال ليك قول القون بى 10 منو ؟؟؟
وعليكم السلام شيخ كته !!
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*الرشيد العاارض فى حديثو مع عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول داير يقول الرابطه قال الامل وكررها بالمناسبه فى المباراه وداير يبرر كلامو قال ( لانو الامل عاجبنى ) وكلامو واضح
*

----------


## mosa2000

*كلتشي   اوسونو  في  صدارة  الهدافين  بعد  أدم  ساير لكل  هدفين  والمريخ  في  صدارة  الممتاز حتى  الأن  يا  الرشيد  بدوي  عبيد  صحح  معلوماتك  ايضا  في  الاسبوع  الثالث  هلال  كادقلي  يقابل  والأهلي  شندي وليس  الموردة  يا  عبدالرحمن  حسب  الرسول
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

انت القال ليك قول القون بى 10 منو ؟؟؟
وعليكم السلام شيخ كته !!





اتلقى هسع عبدالعزيز ينطط ساي

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تحليل الشوط الاول من خلال المحلل الرائع عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول :

ريكاردو استفاد من مباراتي الموردة و
تشكيلة المريخ يطغى عليها الجانب المهاري 
ريكاردو يعرف بان الرابطة سوف تتكتل في الدفاع 
ولعب بثلاثة مهاجمين وحتى الاثنين في الوسط اصحاب مهارة عالية (راجي واحمد الباشا) عملوا خلخلة جميلة جدا 
الرابطة لعبت بخطة دفاعية وطوال السبعة والاربعين دقيقة فريق الرابطة لم يدخل منطقة المريخ سوى تهديفتين خارج الخط 
اكرم ضيف شرف الشوط الاول
لعب المريخ بثلاثة مهاجمين اديكو وساكواها وكلاتشي بالاضافة الى احمد الباشا وراجي في الوسط عملوا تخلخل وتغلغل داخل منطقة الرابطة 
ورغم التكتل الدفاعي لفريق الرابطة فانه فشل في وقف الزحف المريخي سواء ان كان عن طريق الرقابة او تشتيت الكرة 
ورغم ذلك اضاع مهاجموا المريخ فرص كبيرة وكثيرة 
فريق الرابطة اذا لم يراجع حساباته ويغير طريقة لعبه في الشوط الثاني فانه سيخسر كثيرا لان المريخ لياقة لاعبيه مرتفعة جدا جدا 
محمد الطيب بنى استراتيجيته باكبر عدد من الدفاع لحماية المرمى ودفاع الرابطة غير منظم 
ولاعبي المريخ يجدون المساحات الكبيرة في الميدان لذلك تحركوا في كل شبر الملعب وفتحوا اللعب من الاطراف عن طريق الزومة وبله جابر 
بله تحرك بايجابية وبله من اميز لاعبي الطرف اليمين في الممتاز رغم ارتكابه للاخطاء واخذه للكروت فهدف كلاتشي لوحة جمالية فبله سحب اللاعبين وعكس 
بالمقاس لكلاتشي هدف جميل ولوحة .

في محاورة بين الرشيد وعبد الرحمن عبد الرسول ذكر الرشيد بدوي عبيد بان راجي اتعبه جدا في الوصف لانه يحوم الميدان كله 
احتياطي الفريقين ناقص بسبب الايقافات الكثيرة .
هذه كانت نقاط من الشوط الاول للمباراة ذكرها عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول 
وجاء ايضا في التحليل  : 
من خلال الوصف والتحليل بعض الاضافة نذكرها على النحو التالي :
باسكال لاعب بعقل كبير ويجيد القراءة والتركيز والهدوء والتاخير وهي من مقومات الدفاع بالنسبة لاي مدرب 
واكرم كان ضيف شرف الشوط الاول .
بالنسبة للرابطة هناك لاعب صغير اسمه محمد المصطفى وله مهارات ولكن لا يجد المساندة لكي يكون هناك زيادة عددية .
اديكو وساكواها وكلاتشي يتحركون شمالا ويميناً لخلخلة الدفاع 
لعب المريخ عبر الاطراف مع تحركات راجي كما تحرك موسى الزومة 
المباراة فيها بطاقة صفراء واحدة وانصرف اللاعبون للعب الكرة .
حارس الرابطة رغم قصر قامته فهو يمتاز بالرشاقة والمرونة 
توقعات بمشاركة فيصل العجب في الشوط الثاني 
المريخ به العديد من اللاعبين المصابين والرابطة لديها لاعبين موقوفين ومصابين ايضا لذلك الاحتياطي بتاعهم قليل .
تذكير قبل بداية الشوط الثاني بماريات الغد هلال الساحل والنسور هلال كاوقلي واهلي شندي والهلال العاصمي والاهلي العاصمي ، الجزيرة والخرطوم الوطني والنيل مع الموردة .

*

----------


## سامرين

*مبروك الثلاثه اهداف والمستوى الجميل و المشرف وننتظر الاجمل فى الشوط الثانى.
*

----------


## mosa2000

*بداية  الشوط  الثاني
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انظلاقة الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 140 (16 من الأعضاء و 124 زائر)ود البقعة,محمد زين العابدين,الأبيض ضميرك,المغترب القديم,احمد الحلفاوى,ارخبيل,ياسر كجول,kober11,kramahmad,سكواهاسواها,سامرين,عجبكو,نادر عثمان,نادرالداني,نجوم وهموم,طارق حامد+,كته
*

----------


## عجبكو

*صالح عبد الله و يخرج نجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اربعة دقائق من الشوط الثاني و اللعب متوقف لعلاج راجي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*استئناف اللعب و تسلل علي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرة من نجم الدين للزومة لكلتشي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس للرابطة كوستي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كورة من راجي للرابطة و تخرج تماس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الرابع من كلتشى
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 

هاتريك لكلاتشي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هااااااااااااااااااااترك للاباتشي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يا ريكاردو لو الشغيل في الكنبة خليه يسخن 
عليك الله
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووون  كلتشي  والهدف  الثالث  له
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أحسب يا شيخ كته . . . أربعه
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قلنا ليكم العقرب جاااااكم
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قووون كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الشغيل شنو الكنبة كلها حقو تسخن 

الليلة خريف اب سعن صرفة وجراد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

أحسب يا شيخ كته . . . أربعه





:hhh:
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كلتشى والهدف الرابع 
ربنا يبعد عنك عيون الحساد
                        	*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قوووووووووووووون كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*قووووووون كلتشى اخر حلاوه
*

----------


## كته

*حولا
الحكايه شنو
كلتشى ده داير يفلس بى ولا شنو
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 15 والنتيجة رباعية للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*يا سلام كلتشى وان ننساك يا ايداهور سوبر هاترك وراجين ميسى 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كلتشي والهدف الخامس
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*سيوبر هاتريك لكلتشى
                        	*

----------


## كته

*هدو اللعب ياشباب
كفايه كده
ناس الرابطه ديل حبايبنا
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الرشيد وعبدالرحمن عبدالرسول يتغزلان في هدف كلتشي الخامس
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول مبسوط زينا من كلتشى
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كلاتشييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي الهدف الرابع له والخامس للفريق
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

هدو اللعب ياشباب
كفايه كده
ناس الرابطه ديل حبايبنا



ههههههههههههههه ياشيخنا كفاك كده
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

حولا
الحكايه شنو
كلتشى ده داير يفلس بى ولا شنو



ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
يا شيخ كته جر السبحه وقف كلاتشى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

حولا
الحكايه شنو
كلتشى ده داير يفلس بى ولا شنو









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

هدو اللعب ياشباب
كفايه كده
ناس الرابطه ديل حبايبنا





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اثبت يا شيخنا 


الضرب بالتقيييييييييييييييل يا معلم مافي رحمة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الرشيد قال الوقت لسه بدرى

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الرشيد : ربما الرابطة تتعرض لنتيجة تاريخية
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*باسكال ونجم الدين وتفاهم كبير
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((قل أعوذ برب الفلق من شر ماخلق ومن شر غاسق اذا وقب ومن شر النفاثات فى العقد ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد))صدق الله العظيم

عينى بارده عليك يازعيم.
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كلاتشى هداف الدوري من الاسبوع الثالث
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الرشيد : اداء جاد للمريخ ومنفتح ولعب بشهية مفتوحة 



قيل ان ريكاردو كان يبحث عن طريقة او خطة يدفع فيها بكلاتشي وساكواها واديكو 
وهاهو يجد ضالته في مباراة الرابطة ويبدو ان الخطة قد اتت اوكلها تماما 
المريخ فتح وتاني ما في فريق بوقفه
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*احب نجومك من دفاعك لي هجومك
*

----------


## ودالمراد

*الزعيم روووووووووووووووعه والله
                        	*

----------


## كته

*بالطريقه دى
مفروض القون يكون بي تعريفه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*دخل المبارة 200 الف جنية 

ماشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قلنا ليكم الليلة العقرب جنو قايم عليه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

بالطريقه دى
مفروض القون يكون بي تعريفه




:fgf3:
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مجدى امبدة غير مركز فى الضربات الثابته مع انه متخصص
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

بالطريقه دى
مفروض القون يكون بي تعريفه



أففففففففففووو ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

قلنا ليكم الليلة العقرب جنو قايم عليه




هو جنو ده مايقوم الا الليله

*

----------


## kramahmad

*ماشاء الله عينا بارده
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

دخل المبارة 200 الف جنية 

ماشاء الله



يعني تاني التلفزة نشمها قدحة

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ثانى اكبر رقم فى الدخل 
مباراة الموردة 218
مباراة اليوم 200
التحية للصفوة داخل الميدان
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

أففففففففففووو ؟؟؟



يالابيض ياحبيبنا
انا اصلو مابنط
قبييييل
رسلتها خمسين
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*دخل المباراة بلغ 200 الف جنيه 

معقولة سعة استاد المريخ اكبر من سعة استاد الخرطوم 
علما بان مباراة المريخ والموردة حققت دخل وقدره 218 الف جنيه 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الشامي

*خروج ميسي ناقص قون ودخول العجب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الف مرحب بالملك فيصل العجب وكلتشى كفيت ووفيت ماقصرت.
*

----------


## عجبكو

*خروج مجدي و دخول الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## ود الشامي

*الرشيد غلبو الكلام الاقوان دي دخلت فيه هو ولا شنو؟ اركز يرشيد
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الف مرحب الشغيل جمل الشيل.
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

:fgf3:





كلتشى طلع كلتشى طلع
صفق معاي  ياعجبكو

*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

الف مرحب الشغيل جمل الشيل.





حباب  الشغيل

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*دخول الشغيل بعد طول غياب ربنا يوفقه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*صااااااااااااااروخ من بلة يخرج الحارس
                        	*

----------


## مهاب عثمان

*نجم المبارة منو؟
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الرشيد يتحسر على عدم التوثيق وخاصة اجمل هدفين لكلتشي ويقول انه لا يتحدث عن التلفزة ولكن حتى التوثيق للمباريات لا يوجد
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

هو جنو ده مايقوم الا الليله




من الليلة ولي غادي بأذن الله

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					



كلتشى طلع كلتشى طلع
صفق معاي  ياعجبكو




:a029:
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*30 دقيقة فى الشوط الثانى والنتيجة خماسية للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الرشيد يتحسر على عدم التوثيق وخاصة اجملين هدفين لكلتشي ويقول انه لا يتحدث عن التلفزة ولكن حتى التوثيق للمباريات لا يوجد



اخ اخ اخ اخ اخ ده الكلام الكنا خايفين منه زاتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهاب عثمان
					

نجم المبارة منو؟



اكييييييييد كلاتشى
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الف مبروك ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الرشيد يتحسر على عدم التوثيق وخاصة اجمل هدفين لكلتشي ويقول انه لا يتحدث عن التلفزة ولكن حتى التوثيق للمباريات لا يوجد




يووووووووووووووجد يا شيخ طارق ما تصدقو و مال نحنا شفنا اقوان كورة الموردة و الامل كييييييييييف هههههههههههههههههه


همسه 

مساء الخماسيات
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*الحمد لله ارتحنا من الرشيد والان تزيد المتعة بالذيع ايمن 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهاب عثمان
					

نجم المبارة منو؟




كلهم نجوم المباراة والنجم الحقيقي هو جمهور المريخ المعلم

*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

دخل المباراة بلغ 200 الف جنيه 

معقولة سعة استاد المريخ اكبر من سعة استاد الخرطوم 
علما بان مباراة المريخ والموردة حققت دخل وقدره 218 الف جنيه 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




(لا يعقل أن يكون دخل مباراة اليوم 200 ألف جنية فقط . . . .
جمهور المريخ يهتف حرامية حرامية . .)

منقووول من صفحة المريخ السوداني بالفيسبوك
[FONT='lucida grande', tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ناس الاتحاد ديل ما دام ما لاقين قناة للبث المباشر ما يتفقوا مع قناة للتسجيل والبث لاحقا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اجمل خبر في هذه المباراة دخول الشغيل 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*المزيع الماسورة ده شنو الجانا طاير ده
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

اخ اخ اخ اخ اخ ده الكلام الكنا خايفين منه زاتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو




الاخ شيبا ما بقصر
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

من الليلة ولي غادي بأذن الله






انت زعلان منى ياود البقعه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*خروج نجم الدين و دخووووول ضفر في الدقيقة 37 من الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

(لا يعقل أن يكون دخل مباراة اليوم 200 ألف جنية فقط . . . .
جمهور المريخ يهتف حرامية حرامية . .)

منقووول من صفحة المريخ السوداني بالفيسبوك
[FONT='lucida grande', tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]




هكذا نحن دوما لا نستفيد من هذه الفرص لتحقيق اكبر مكاسب يمكن ان تحدث
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تم اختيار كلاتشي نجما للمباراة 

ما دايره درس عصر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تستاهل النجوميه يانجم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					


الاخ شيبا ما بقصر





المباريات موثقة عن طريق الجزيرة الرياضية يا غالي و ما تسالني علاقة الجزيرة بدورينا شنو عشان توثقو لانو ده المحيريني ظااااتو
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كلاتشى نجم المباراه
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*جد الواحد دابو اتنفس
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اجمل شئ في المباراة بعد هدف ساكواها الرشيد قعد يقول ساكواها سواها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*راسية من سكواها تعلو العارضة بقليل
                        	*

----------


## كته

*مبروك كلتشى
نقسمه سوااااا
*

----------


## ودكمبال

*200 الف جنيه بس , 
حراميه صحي حراميه
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

المباريات موثقة عن طريق الجزيرة الرياضية يا غالي و ما تسالني علاقة الجزيرة بدورينا شنو عشان توثقو لانو ده المحيريني ظااااتو



يعني الجزيرة مركبة مخفي ولا الرشيد عميان ما شائف الكميرات
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*السادس راجم من راجي
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*مبروك كلتشي  

وزانشاء الله على طول نجم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*المريخ نثر كل انواع الابداع اليوم.التحيه لكل نجوم المريخ ونتمنى ان يسير المريخ من حسن الى احسن .راجى يحرز السادس.
*

----------


## مهاب عثمان

*مبروك كلتشي وعقبال هداف الدوري والابطال كمان
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 98 (21 من الأعضاء و 77 زائر)

طارق حامد,أبو علي,محمد حسن حامد,الأبيض ضميرك,المحترف,امجد مريخ,ابوسامى,احمد الحلفاوى,ارخبيل,ezzeo,ياسر كجول,سكواهاسواها,عباس التنقر,عبدالباقي السماني,عجبكو+,نادرالداني+,ود البقعة+,ود الشامي,ودالمراد,ودكمبال,كته
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نص الدستة اوعك تنسى
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*راجي والهدف السادس
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

يالابيض ياحبيبنا
انا اصلو مابنط
قبييييل
رسلتها خمسين



تمها !!!! بقت سته
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يعني الجزيرة مركبة مخفي ولا الرشيد عميان ما شائف الكميرات




و الله دي ما عارفها يا معلم و هاك شوف اقوان الموردة *_*

&feature=player_embedded
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*بعد  كدة ننوم مرتاحين 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(مشاهده قراء الموضوع) 					 					

 أبو أحمد أبو الجيش أبو علي محمد حسن حامد محمد زين العابدين محمد star مجدالدين شريف alhawii مرتضي دياب مريخابي مووووت مريخابي كسلاوي معتصم الصايم مهاب عثمان badri الملك الأبيض ضميرك المحترف المغترب القديم امام اباتي الامير بارسا امجد مريخ امير الشامى الصادق عبد الوهاب الصادق هبانى الوليد عمر النجم للرجم النزير الكاش الجاب الانبراش ابراهيم عطية بابكر ابو اسيل ابوسامى احمد محمد عوض احمد الحلفاوى ارخبيل dr.abdelgalil ezzeo fanan hatim mirghani ياسر محجوب محى الدين ياسر كجول حسن المجرى حسن بدري جواندي* جنوبى kober11 kramahmad mamoun15 mido77 Mohamed Eisa mohammed31421 monzir ana mosa2000 mub25 musab aljak سامي هردة سامرين سانتو زياد-ودالفضل سيدو سيف الاسلام صفوة إبن صفوة سكواهاسواها عمار عزالدين إبراهيم عمر البخاري عباس التنقر عبداللطيف عبدالباقي السماني عبر الاثير عجبكو نادر عثمان نادرالداني ود البقعة ود الشامي ود إدريس ودالمراد نجوم وهموم ودكمبال طارق حامد كته كشه الدولى
*

----------


## كته

*ياعبدالعزيز داير منى عشره

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كنت اتمنى حتى قبل الهدف ان يكرم راجى بنجومية المباراة لكن برضة زيتنا فى بيتنا
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الف مبروك يازعيم.
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الرابطة لم تستطع مجاراة المريخ بعامل اللياقة البدنية 
التوقيع 
عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

ياعبدالعزيز داير منى عشره




حااااااااسب كويس
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

تمها !!!! بقت سته




بتاع الاتصالات زهج منى
لاكن بحاول اقنعو


*

----------


## ودكمبال

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك ياصفوه
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاية المبارة مع صغااار كوستي الوافدين الجدد الي الممتاز بنص دسته
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*شيخ كته يحسب فى الاقوان وشيخ طارق يحسب فى الاخوان
مبروك يا صفوه وان شاء الله دايم !!
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*فائدة الحديد ظهرت 

مبروك الفوز 

لكن لحظة يا شباب 

ممنوع الفرح الغامر اكرر الغامر الغامر 

المريخ فريق كبير ومن العيب ان تفرح جماهيره بالفوز على فريق يفوقه المريخ في كل شئ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبروكيين الصفوة النتيجة والاداء الجميل وان شاء الله الاداء يستمر فى التصاعد حتى نكون فى الجاهزية الكاملة للبطولة الافريقية
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					



انت زعلان منى ياود البقعه



يا شيخ كته زعل شنو ياخي انت الكل بتفاءل بيك تقول لي زعل


*

----------


## مهاب عثمان

*جهزوا رابط الاهداف يا مبدعين
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ياطارق حامد
قالو فى قون اوف سايد
اها ده احسبو كيف
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ناس الرابطة ديل عجبني ليهم عشان عنده لاعب اسم منو كده الصغير ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*وقت الفرح الاكبر يجب ان يكون بالفوز الافريقي وتخطي عقبة بلاتينوم ومازيمبي باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

ياطارق حامد
قالو فى قون اوف سايد
اها ده احسبو كيف



ما تحسبو خلاص خصمنا ليك وكفاية الخمسة الوصلتنا
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*ههههههه الجمهور يهتف يا اب كرفتة هاك الستة ...
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الف مبروك للزعيم
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

ياطارق حامد
قالو فى قون اوف سايد
اها ده احسبو كيف



يا شيخ كته احسبو عشرة وريح 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

ياطارق حامد
قالو فى قون اوف سايد
اها ده احسبو كيف









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ما تحسبو خلاص خصمنا ليك وكفاية الخمسة الوصلتنا



هههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
حلوين والله يا شيوخنا الله يخليكم لينا ويخلى لينا دمكم الخفيف ده !!
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

معقولة يا ساكواها 

يعني نعمل نحنا شنو يا ناس 

اسه في البلد دي نطير وين 
والعالم مستمتعين بالمريخ






نبكي بس في الغربة اللعينة
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

هدو اللعب ياشباب
كفايه كده
ناس الرابطه ديل حبايبنا





 أثبت يا شيخ كتة . . . السترة و الفضيحة متباريات
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

هو جنو ده مايقوم الا الليله






الجرسة لا يا شيخ كتة . . . أثبت يا راجل
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*الف مبروك 
مشكورين الشباب 

,,,,,,,,,,,
ملاحظة : المباراة من 90 دقيقة ليس خمسة و اربعين مرتين دون ذكر اسم الشوطين 
تعديل العنوان زمن احراز الاهداف  (  1   __  90  دقيقة   )
*

----------

